# Your Favorite Canadian Skylines



## Yellow Fever

Halifax, the largest cities of Nova Scotia.

Halifax, N.S. by Kevin Brine, on Flickr


----------



## Stringpicker

Although a future render of the Calgary skyline from about four years ago this is an accurate representation of it as I write this message.








https://www.livabl.com/2014/10/calgary-future-skyline.html
I spent a week in Calgary this past September and was really impressed by the city except for the snow. "It snowed in September," you ask? Yes it did!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto finally overtakes Montreal in the poll but only lead by one vote.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ottawa / Gatineau

Ottawa/Gatineau skyline at the start of spring by beyondhue, on Flickr

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada: Ottawa River dividing Ottawa, Ontario and Gatineau, Québec by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vankong


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mississauga

DSC_4281-Pano.jpg by Adrian Nostromo, on Flickr

night falls by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr

Drive Home by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## carewser

Thanks for all the pics Yellow, you got some real gems there. It's just too bad that one pic of Toronto wasn't clearer or it would be the greatest TO shot ever

Also, i've never realized how small the Landmark hotel was in Vancouver until now  :goodbye:


----------



## Arkitexture

*Toronto!*


St James Town #12 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


Fort York #08 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

carewser said:


> Also, i've never realized how small the Landmark hotel was in Vancouver until now  :goodbye:


As you can see the Vancouver pic in my post #24 the revolving restaurant on the top of the Landmark Hotel has already been gone, its going to be lower and lower every day until its completely gone and will be replaced by 2 twin condo towers.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The City of the Green Riders.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I remember used to play pond hockey in that Wascana Lake in winter and that was a lot of fun and very cold too.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto 

026 -1vibfwlcon1stpfcrp by citatus, on Flickr

1W2A0089 by Clement Lo, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline! Nothing beats the Toronto sunset! by Anand Prabhu, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Edmonton, Alberta by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

yellow(fever)knife is small but still nice :grass:

















https://www.yellowknife.ca/en/discovering-yellowknife.asp


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Not bad at all for a city with only 20,000 people. Moose Jaw, Sask doesn't even have an office tower even it has more people.


----------



## Zaz965

regina








https://www.ratesupermarket.ca/mortgages/saskatchewan/regina


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chincouver

Sunset and Silhouettes by Ruth Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Those satellite cities on the periphery of Vancouver need a few more years imo.


Surrey in the near future.


----------



## StephanieChew

Its Toronto my fav..


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not a real photo but close enough. 










https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/vancouver-1166-w-pender-street.29392/#post-1415161


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fogcouver


Urban Fog by Jo 22, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby. This is actually an old pic, I chose it because it is an aerial photo, there are more towers now.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Without any doubt Toronto has the best skyline of Canada!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brentwood, Burnaby

IMG_5468 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Winnipeg



skyline by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

North Van

2019 Vancouver Fan Expo, March 3/2019 by Kevin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton










Source: https://media.licdn.com/dms/image/C5622AQGdGNSvnZeYoQ/feedshare-shrink_8192/0?e=1552111200&v=beta&t=sBGxd6kZxVyphCD6DlcXa3jSRNJ3XUAIbYl6QoRLLPc


----------



## Yellow Fever

Asade said:


> The pearl of the Prairie is very good


There you go


----------



## Taller Better

^ Is that Saskatoon? I've never heard the term Pearl of the Prairie...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes, it also has another nick thats "Paris of the Prairie".


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby


IMG_6111 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

An atypical shot showing the intensification from downtown Toronto west to Parkdale.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvhKq4flkfl/


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*



























Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## Yellow Fever

Surrey

IMG_5628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Was a cloudy day today in Toronto, but the sun did finally peak out! :











https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/bhtas1/the_sun_finally_decides_to_show_itself_on_this/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Skyline Panorama by Stephen Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

St John's has the best skyline in Canada, I was going to choose Vancouver, but I got to give it to the little guy.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I just realized that I hadn't voted on the poll yet! Of course, I chose the first 4, plus Burnaby.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Burnaby*

IMG_1479 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

This photo may be several years old, but it's still one of my favorites of Metrotown.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto: looking west from Corktown Common*









Courtesy of skycandy


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

DSC01718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Found some pics I took two years ago from Mount Royal.

20170726_131959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170726_132002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170726_132005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170726_132007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Yes, it also has another nick thats "Paris of the Prairie".


And Paris, the Saskatoon of France. 'Pearl of the Prairie' is a far better moniker.


----------



## isaidso

*Looking south to Yorkville in downtown Toronto*

Toronto from Avoca by Under the same moon..., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cutting The Wind by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Double post.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

This is looking south down Yonge Street. Goes to show how much intensification is still possible in the core. One could add another 40 skyscrapers just on this section of Yonge before it fills in.



















Courtesy of Edward Skira


----------



## newenquen

I like Toronto and Montreal.


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=222250&page=540


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto >>>*



*McLennan Physical Laboratories (University of Toronto) by wyliepoon, on Flickr*


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Beautiful shots! Thanks!


----------



## isaidso

*Looking east to downtown Toronto from Etobicoke's Humber Bay Shores*









Courtesy of skycandy


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Winnipeg:*
 
IMG_3611 by Robert Geiger, on Flickr

 
2844_Q111 Winnipeg by Frederic DesRochers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Winnipeg's skyline will look even better when the construction of the 142m tall condo tower done.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

IMG_1947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

10 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton









https://twitter.com/uavnorth/status/1158723155923353602
@uavnorth


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ What's with the tents? :dunno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

The annual Heritage Festival.


----------



## isaidso

Is that the same type of event as 'Frontier Days' where they focus on how the area was settled, homesteaders, and staff are all in period outfits?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ That would be the Klondike days, a 10 day event all over the city.


Heritage Festival is a three-day event to sample delicious food, see creative performances, and celebrate Canada's multiculturalism. Enjoy the tastes, smells, sights, and sounds from countries and cultures at outdoor pavilions.


----------



## itom 987

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ What's with the tents? :dunno:


Heritage Days, a festival of cultures from around the world consisting of food, dance, music, clothing, and country information. Each tent you see in that pic represents a country or culture. It is by far my favourite festival, so many fascinating people from all over.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

The Colour of Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

When ever I look at Edmonton I get the sense that it's only 4-5 years into a century long boom. Stantec and the new arena are giving us a taste of what type of city Edmonton is turning into. 3 million people by 2050! :colgate:


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver










Photo by mcminsen


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^
^^
^^
Edmonton looks almost asian in that picture.


----------



## isaidso

Due to having 70s/80s apartment blocks? US cities didn't build very many of them compared to Canadian cities.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Yeah, plus the glass boxes in the back.


----------



## isaidso

Ah, I've always thought of that as a Canadian skyline aesthetic... and Asia is jut copying us. :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto:










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/cpeebc/monday_morning/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

IMG_1948 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, Quebec*


Montreal Quebec Canada by Patrick Chaisson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, ON*


Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw

It's Ottawa for me. =)


IMGP0009 by Kalabaw Travels, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10

*Montreal*

20190730 - 164541 - J15 - Montréal - Vue du Mont Royal - Pano - S(0292) by Lhermet Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## dagoschaft

I don't think Toronto has any competition within Canada population and skyscraperwise, and it'll never have.


----------



## isaidso

Well not this century anyway. Toronto has such a big lead and so much momentum it will be #1 for a very very long time.


----------



## You are to blame

isaidso said:


> Well not this century anyway. Toronto has such a big lead and so much momentum it will be #1 for a very very long time.


Montreal has some potential to challenge Toronto again but the Quebec government is holding Montreal from its full potential for growth by reducing immigration.


----------



## isaidso

And part of the reason why Toronto will go unchallenged for a very long time. Vancouver has a number of things restricting its growth too. Next in line is Calgary or Edmonton but Toronto is 5 times larger. That's a big gap to close.


----------



## elliot

We are constantly told to love Montreal in forums and elsewhere. Despite this blather I have always loved the city (except Jan/Feb). It is a "one of kind" city in North America.

But in a skyscraper forum to suggest that Montreal could challenge Toronto is meaningless and frankly impossible. Too late. 

But skyscrapers don't make a city. I would though postulate that Toronto is measuring up against Montreal in every other way: urbanity, entertainment, food (entire world), festivals, commerce.. and tennis lol.

It's a given Montreal is one of the country's greatest urban experiences.

But not in a skyscraper race.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The only city could give TO a run for the money is Calgary, being the city with the 2nd highest numbers of head offices in Canada is a possibility. Calgary already has an amazing skyline for a city its size and we can imagine how its skyline would look like when its population hits the 3 millions mark, all it needs now is 2 or 3 supertalls and the job would be done.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Agree. Of any Canadian city it has the best chance of closing the gap between now and the end of the century. I'm pulling for it as legitimate competition tends to lift all boats. Besides I'd rather have 3, 4, 5, 6, etc. massive skylines in Canada than just 1. We may not be around to see that realized but future generations could.



elliot said:


> But in a skyscraper forum to suggest that Montreal could challenge Toronto is meaningless and frankly impossible. Too late.


Although inconceivable to you today, nothing is impossible and nothing stays #1 forever. Montreal's skyline could very well be bigger and better a century or two from now. And it's not contingent on Toronto's boom ending either. All that's required is for Montreal to grow faster over a longer period of time. It's impossible to know how the world will unfold over the long term.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

20190907_155243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Nice shot of downtown.

I would never be so silly as to suggest that T.O. is remotely close to NYC except that neither city can be captured in the lens all at once.

New York - fogetabout it.. too immense.

Toronto: n/s skyline to "North York" with some ebbs and flows is what 6 or 7 kilometers? Aerials can only hint.

Bloor/Yorkville challenges most NA skylines, with supertall u/c. 

"distant" North York skyline challenges many NA cities (lacking some height though).

Calgary: might win a single building height contest one day if oil issues turnaround, but the tall built form of the city (nice and neat) is, relative to T.O., small footprint. 

It's historically hard for Canucks to love Toronto (blame media not visits), but on a skyscraper forum.. doing pretty good. ;-)


----------



## Yellow Fever

TO has lots of skyscrapers and a huge and dense dt core but it lacks of towers that would give people the Wow impression make it lags behind the world's big players, once it gets over this "issue", it could challenge Chicago or even NY one day.


----------



## dimes

Edit


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> TO has lots of skyscrapers and a huge and dense dt core but it lacks of towers that would give people the Wow impression make it lags behind the world's big players, once it gets over this "issue", it could challenge Chicago or even NY one day.


Agree. 30 years ago, Toronto stood out as there weren't very many big skyscraper cities. There were a few other North American skylines, Singapore, Hong Kong, and Tokyo. That's about it. The rest were much smaller or considerably shorter. Toronto had TD Centre, First Canadian Place, Scotia Plaza, Commerce Court, Royal Plaza, and the CN Tower. They're still great but aren't as unusual as they once were.

As much as Toronto has grown since 1989 it hasn't kept pace when it comes to buildings that stand out amongst the crowd. Buildings around the world got massively taller while in Toronto we still haven't eclipsed First Canadian Place which went up in the 1970s. 

It's unlikely that Toronto will start building 500-800m buildings to match the heights going up elsewhere but I do see Toronto finally adding some new showstoppers. CIBC Square, The One, and Mirvish-Gehry will all be head turners. Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Edmonton Skyline by Vitali Ouvarov, on Flickr

Cloudy Edmonton Day by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr

North Saskatchewan river meandering through Edmonton by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr









https://twitter.com/BrettKirkland10/status/1172325371557101568
@BrettKirkland10


----------



## OscarSCL

Toronto is amazing but for me, the best canadian skyline is Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

IMG_1944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*








[/url]Aerial-Toronto-72 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-144 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

*Montreal*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Zbv7ppCzY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2QZi-ciLoU/


----------



## MelboyPete

For shear size & imposing skyline & chose Toronto however there's a handful of other cities that really impress me like Vancouver (scenic setting is amazing). Love Canadian cities. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I'm surprised that Calgary has received only 19 votes so far and is behind Vancouver, imo it should be in second place, Montreal third, Vancouver is forth for now and would be surpassed by Edmonton before 2030.


----------



## elliot

> Vancouver is fourth for now and would be surpassed by Edmonton before 2030


 spelling of _forth_ corrected

Ur yanking a chain ;-) 'cause we all know where u live.

I'll take that bet. 10 years. Hmmm.

One tall tower creates some buzz.

(Since I have family in Edmonton I am aware of the excitement of having one 200m + tower). It's not a big city and is somewhat at the mercy of energy "activity". 

So as long as Edmonton infills dozens and dozens of 100-150m towers (add in a few 200m), then Vancouver will fall in the ranking.

So I'll aim for 2050.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver of course

Summer In Vancouver by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Regina, my hometown in Canada.



stingu said:


>


----------



## elliot

Might be an urban myth, but a Regina resident said that the "roots" of the substantial tree canopy was all imported from scratch... back in the day. Lots of annual pest strategies to save certain species.


----------



## superlame

*Mississauga *


Sauga in Autumn by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Mississauga in fog by Slava Poliakov, on Flickr


----------



## superlame

*Hamilton*


Sunset at Sam Lawrence Park by Stefan P, on Flickr


Great Lakes City .... Skyline Of Downtown Hamilton, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr

Hamilton should be a poll option btw.


----------



## elliot

Great pics. For some reason I'm hearing dystopian echoes from this (remarkable/scary) photo.



superlame said:


> *Mississauga *
> 
> 
> Mississauga in fog by Slava Poliakov, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon

superlame said:


> *Mississauga *
> 
> 
> Sauga in Autumn by Empty Quarter, on Flickr
> 
> Mississauga in fog by Slava Poliakov, on Flickr


after so many development and years still looking bad: textbook example on the mistakes when planning a new city.


----------



## Taller Better

Mississauga is a suburb of Toronto, not the same as a free standing city somewhere.... like a bedroom community.


----------



## isaidso

Mississauga represents one of the last big gasp for auto centric sprawl. They have a long way to go in transforming the 'City Centre' into a pedestrian friendly and vibrant downtown but they've made a lot more progress than people give them credit for. 


*Mississauga City Centre in the 60s/70s*









http://www.mississauga.ca/portal/re.../portal/residents/citycentregallery?start=181


*Mississauga City Centre today*









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/jasonzeds-mydrone-activity-of-toronto-and-area.20755/page-103


*Mississauga City Centre's Hurontario Street in the future*


----------



## felvb

Vaughan



















https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/08/cladding-enclosing-topped-out-met-vaughan​
Will be a great skyline :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Nice evening shot of downtown Toronto:










Posted byu/nick_wons Reddit/toronto
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/d8vkqd/ill_never_get_sick_of_flying_over_the_city/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Victoria









https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-m/1280/18/e6/d1/6b/photo3jpg.jpg


----------



## elliot

Norm Li as posted at UrbanToronto (tons of other unique shots-visit)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Edmonton, AB*


Autumn Edmonton by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

felvb said:


> Vaughan
> 
> 
> https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/08/cladding-enclosing-topped-out-met-vaughan​
> Will be a great skyline :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


It has the potential to be the best cluster in metro Toronto after the downtown as they're starting with a clean slate. They can avoid all of the auto centric mistakes made elsewhere while implementing more sophisticated ideas about architecture, the public realm, green space, waste water, energy efficiency, etc. 

It's refreshing that they had the foresight to plan and build a big city cluster. Too often local planners are frustratingly timid and are only comfortable with small incremental steps. They build a little bigger than what currently exists then realize not 10 years later that they massively under-estimated the city's needs. Vaughan building 200m condos is a good sign. They seem to understand what Vaughan will be 2, 3, 4 generations from now.


----------



## elliot

Another wow photo dump from Norm at UT (check it out).

North York









Good luck Vaughn... call back in 10 years.


----------



## isaidso

At first I thought that was the 401 Highway. On closer inspection, it's a giant parking lot straddling either side of a subway station.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Looks like the passenger cars waiting to get on the ferry.


----------



## elliot

Yellow Fever said:


> Looks like the passenger cars waiting to get on the ferry.


Though a much maligned and forgotten northern city cluster (Mel City)... looks kinda like Calgary minus a few talls. Or Edmonton minus 2 dozen talls.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Edmonton from High Level Bridge by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Niagara Falls, ON*


Skyline-4 by Cory Seamer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

New Westminster, BC

IMG_0655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Autumn colours in Toronto are starting to look really nice.....










https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/dj2b3y/toronto_sure_looks_pretty_fly_from_above/
Reddit user chuckfrank


----------



## Stringpicker

I've lived in Mississauga for a long time. There was no skyline to speak of in the Kingdom of Empress Hazel for most of that time. Then around 2006 Mississauga started building some high-rises around Square One. You could say, "a skyline was born". The hope of many Mississauga residents is that in time "the sprawl that can't" will become "the urban that can". The LRT and a new emphasis on developing concentrated nodes of population will help get us there and offers at least the opportunity to build more unique and interesting architectural gems!
Hey, hope springs eternal. Here's a future render that is already in the making.








https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/mississauga-future-skyline-sketchup-rendering.29130/


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Riders City


----------



## Yellow Fever

Saskatoon

Saskatoon Skyline From Balloon by Norm Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

From UrbanToronto:

Humber Bay Park neighbourhood (Little Miami) may be a remarkable cluster one day... massing for the Kraft Lands across Lakeshore Blvd.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Last Days Of Summer by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I hope Humber Bay gets some office towers.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Source: https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-wellesley-on-the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-121#lg=attachment212008&slide=0*


----------



## Stringpicker

^^

Love the fall colours in the foreground with the skyline behind! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Another beautiful photo taken by our team member Jason of a view from Casa Loma toward downtown Toronto:




Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Yellow Fever said:


> Old pic but still looks ok, need to move the mouse to the right quite a bit to see the whole image.
> 
> 
> Downtown Vancouver Panorama by Patrick Lundgren, on Flickr


I like this image. It's incredible.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks but yet some people still think Vancouver skyline is garbage in NA because there is no towers taller than 200 m despite our skyline is 3 times more dense than their cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

Rainy day in Autumn by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks but yet some people still think Vancouver skyline is garbage in NA because there is no towers taller than 200 m despite our skyline is 3 times more dense than their cities.


I don't think that way and I think it is silly to judge a skyline by measuring the height of a few towers. Vancouver has a stunning skyline; just look at that night-tijme pano you posted. People do get too hung up on height and forget to take in the whole picture. Next time anyone dumps on it, show them that photo!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown

IMG_1125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

I still say you can see mountains... lose the view cone censors and build a few 250m towers. Van has the density so a few towers will put Seattle in its place lol.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver can kiss my ass, m rooting for burnaby and Surrey now.


----------



## Yellow Fever

West Vancouver

Lions Gate Bridge by Jason Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

edited


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr*


----------



## elliot

Nice angle from Phil, from the east waterfront... can still see the majestic core. The two CIBCs will dominate this pic. Maybe a slice of RBC will still be seen after phase 2.

I remember when Harbour Square (pre-Southcore) looked tall, commanding the waterfront...looking like medium rises now lol.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Good morning Toronto by T Lee, on Flickr*


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver can kiss my ass, m rooting for burnaby and Surrey now.


When Surrey surpasses Vancouver in population it will be the Surrey CMA anyway, won't it?


----------



## Stringpicker

The Elkhanan1 post above (#162) gives weight to the assertion that with a few supertalls in the mix Toronto's skyline would be world class. IMHO, until that comes to pass it falls short (pun fully intended). Nevertheless, a great photo!


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ A few supertalls are coming. Stay tuned.


----------



## Taller Better

Reddit user CGVPRO 
https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/e1583f/toronto_skyline_from_polson_pier_last_week/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

IMG_2859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Stringpicker said:


> The Elkhanan1 post above (#162) gives weight to the assertion that with a few supertalls in the mix Toronto's skyline would be world class. IMHO, until that comes to pass it falls short (pun fully intended). Nevertheless, a great photo!


It's already world class albeit a notch down from New York, Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Shenzhen. A super-tall wouldn't necessarily elevate the skyline into that echelon as we've long had buildings very close to super-tall status. I'm waiting for Toronto's first 400m+ buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> It's already world class albeit a notch down from New York, Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Shenzhen. A *super-tall *wouldn't necessarily elevate the skyline into that echelon as we've long had buildings very close to super-tall status. I'm waiting for Toronto's first 400m+ buildings.


300m -600m is in the supertall category.  I agree a few 300m supertalls won't do much for Toronto but one or two 400 - 500 m would certainly make a big difference.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, when people commented that Toronto needs super tall buildings they were really suggesting something meaningfully taller than what currently exists. Going 2m taller than FCP to hit that 300m benchmark wouldn't have much of an impact. As eager as I am to see The One, Mirvish-Gehry, Union Park, CC3, etc. go up I've been waiting patiently since 2010 for our first 400m building. 5-6 of them would be nice. 

300m+ is so 1980.


----------



## Yellow Fever

But in the case of Vancouver, a few 200m towers would narrow the gap between us and Montreal. Lol


----------



## Stringpicker

isaidso said:


> Yes, when people commented that Toronto needs super tall buildings they were really suggesting something meaningfully taller than what currently exists. Going 2m taller than FCP to hit that 300m benchmark wouldn't have much of an impact. As eager as I am to see The One, Mirvish-Gehry, Union Park, CC3, etc. go up I've been waiting patiently since 2010 for our first 400m building. 5-6 of them would be nice.
> 
> 300m+ is so 1980.


Essentially, I agree. However; the original proposals for The One and YSL Residences were in the 340m to 350m range and both would have had a significant impact on the skyline as well as setting the table so to speak for buildings on an even grander scale height-wise. The 305m towers on the horizon will simply add to the plateau effect that is already well underway in Toronto. The downsizing revisions to the YSL proposal have left me feeling very disheartened. hno:


----------



## isaidso

The height reduction for The One was a hard pill to swallow considering it was only so children 5-6 blocks away can bask in eternal sunshine during recess. At least the design is still beautiful. YSL, on the other hand, not only got chopped but the design got devalue engineered to the point that it has no redeeming qualities whatsoever. I lost interest in it entirely.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> But in the case of Vancouver, a few 200m towers would narrow the gap between us and Montreal. Lol


True although I'd also keep your eye in the rear view mirror too. Edmonton is a number of notches below but I suspect it's skyline will mushroom out and up over the next 10 years. They already have the tallest building in Canada outside Toronto.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes, I realize Edmonton is blooming and I already said before the oil town will eventually pass Vancouver in term of the look of the skyline but it might take a while because Vancouver isn't idling doing nothing. Edmonton will get taller towers than Vancouver without a doubt, but in term of buildings density, Vancouver will remain at the number two spot in the country for many years to come.  And don't forget Vancouver skyline isn't the only one in the Lower Mainland, all other cities except Vancouver have no height limit and Surrey will soon become the largest city in the metro region and Burnaby isn't far behind either.


----------



## isaidso

Agree on all points. I'll add that Edmonton's advantage is that its downtown is perched own a hill so it looks even taller than it is. Vancouver has a big lead so Edmonton has a lot of work to do. That said, it's more fun when the competition heats up.


----------



## Yellow Fever

isaidso said:


> Agree on all points. * I'll add that Edmonton's advantage is that its downtown is perched own a hill so it looks even taller than it is. *Vancouver has a big lead so Edmonton has a lot of work to do. That said, it's more fun when the competition heats up.


Yes and you probably remember I once said Edmonton downtown looks amazing from distance but at street level the buildings are sparse, it needs at least a few dozens of infills to make its downtown looks fuller.


----------



## isaidso

I do remember and agree that Edmonton is only now starting to urbanize in a meaningful way.


----------



## Yellow Fever

edited


----------



## Yellow Fever

Water Under the Bridge by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brentwood, Burnaby

IMG_2836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*










Courtesy of skyrisecities.com


----------



## Jackson50

Toronto 








Stockaerialphotos








Strata








BNNBloomberg


----------



## elliot

Nice shot of the core Jackson... a few miles north reveals the skyline ;-)


----------



## Yellow Fever

North Vancouver
IMG_0762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## citysquared

cudos to _Yellow Fever_ for presenting skylines of cities no one even thought had skylines. Great to see this potential growing in the Prairies and in the West.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brentwood, Burnaby

20191228_115626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*East Bayfront, Toronto*


The East Bayfront was formerly industrial land and is being re-built as a mixed use community. The last section (bottom right in the 1st photo) will be home to the new urban testbed community 
being developed by Sidewalk Labs. Sidewalk Labs (Google's urban innovation division) won a competition organized by Waterfront Toronto. It's hoped that it will act as a prototype for the rest of 
the Portlands further to the east and eventually globally. One can see in the last 2 photos, the Portland's shoreline is being re-configured.



Aerial-Toronto-450 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


Aerial-Toronto-452 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-302 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr​


----------



## elliot

Your last pic from futureskylines is one for the archives... wants me to check out this town. Mystical and magical. Great find.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver skyine view from North Vancouver

A snowy waterfront winter series (+7) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> Your last pic from futureskylines is one for the archives... wants me to check out this town. Mystical and magical. Great find.


In all honesty, I saw a great Toronto set posted by JuanPaulo so I clicked on the link and found a ton more. But thank you nonetheless.


----------



## Taller Better

elliot said:


> Your last pic from futureskylines is one for the archives... wants me to check out this town. Mystical and magical. Great find.


Back in the day here on SSC, you were famous for your conceptual renderings of a "future Toronto skyline" for 2020. It is amazing how accurate your renderings were! Here are a few... from, if I remember correctly, 2005, 2006 and 2007. In the first one, I'm glad that "Sapphire" tower with the ball on top was never built:


































They certainly got us all worked up into a lather! Funnily enough, reality has turned out to be even more of a spectacular change in the skyline than you envisioned back then.


----------



## DZH22

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver skyine view from North Vancouver
> 
> A snowy waterfront winter series (+7) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


If you look closely the Shangri La and Trump buildings (as well as a few others) were somehow cloned to make the skyline look bigger.


----------



## DZH22

Taller said:


>


I don't remember the specifics, but the Trump building here looks like it is the tallest in the city. Was this originally supposed to be the case? As is, it really seems to have little to no impact on the current skyline. It's a strange building that's for sure. One of the least "clean" looking buildings in the main business core. Given how development has proceeded since then, at least it's not blue glass! :lol:


----------



## isaidso

The original proposal was significantly taller than what got built. At the reduced height, it's barely noticeable in the skyline as it's boxed in from all sides by buildings as tall or taller. I don't dislike the building as much as most but I'm still glad it was shrunk down.


----------



## elliot

Taller said:


> Back in the day here on SSC, you were famous for your conceptual renderings of a "future Toronto skyline" for 2020. It is amazing how accurate your renderings were! Here are a few... from, if I remember correctly, 2005, 2006 and 2007. In the first one, I'm glad that "Sapphire" tower with the ball on top was never built:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly got us all worked up into a lather! Funnily enough, reality has turned out to be even more of a spectacular change in the skyline than you envisioned back then.












Thx Taller... missed a few but appreciated.

Screenshot-Hi res available on request- a 2 page render from me and Koops for Toronto Life's 50th issue.

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attac...226330/?hash=556fbdb4490ec6a94d2fa556316a7272


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I actually really enjoy the St. Regis (formerly Trump) building after dark. The lighting element is very cool extending from the street right up to the spire. Daytime... well it's _something_, that's for sure.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Yes, it is rather cool. I rode my bike past it last month and it took me by surprise!

Toronto after dark, from BlogTO:









https://www.facebook.com/blogto/photos/a.406621875008/10156734832695009/?type=3&theater


----------



## elliot

Taller said:


> Back in the day here on SSC, you were famous for your conceptual renderings of a "future Toronto skyline" for 2020. It is amazing how accurate your renderings were! Here are a few... from, if I remember correctly, 2005, 2006 and 2007. In the first one, I'm glad that "Sapphire" tower with the ball on top was never built:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly got us all worked up into a lather! Funnily enough, reality has turned out to be even more of a spectacular change in the skyline than you envisioned back then.


Thanks Taller- my editor says you missed some lol.

Screenshot from double page spread for Toronto Life 50th issue. Big pic available on request.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity


----------



## Yellow Fever

A rare vintage point of Vancouver skyline.










photo credit to officedweller of skyrisevancouver.

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...hill-gbl-architects.25339/page-3#post-1532132


----------



## You are to blame

*Edmonton, Alberta*








source: http://oneproperties.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/ice-district-jan-2020-16.jpg via http://oneproperties.com/ice-district/


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton's skyline has grown in leaps and bounds since the city airport closed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Very rare Vancouver angle that last one. I love it. :cheers:


*Ottawa*


Downtown view from Civic Campus by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ottawa skyline looks small in the photo but its downtown is actually quite big and has lots of midrise office buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Surrey skyline is growing rapidly

IMG_8637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ottawa, never mind the funny looking bus. Lol

DSC04001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ottawa almost looks like a slightly taller European city there with a 80-110m table top look.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My guess is they don't want anything taller than the Parliament building.


----------



## isaidso

That's what I heard on my Parliament tour. Ottawa's current tallest is only 112m but they have substantially taller buildings planned outside of the core. 


*Tallest U/C or Proposed*

1. Trinity Station 1: 232m (Proposed)
2. Trinity Station 2: 204m (Proposed)
3. 845 Carling 2: 155m (Proposed)
4. Claridge Icon: 143m (U/C)
5. Trinity Station 3: 131m (Proposed)


Trinity Station (approved)









Courtesy of the Ottawa Citizen​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Wow, I'll make sure there'll be a second visit to the capital once these projects are done.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Beautiful Edmonton Sundown by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Ottawa has the silliest height limit ever. I mean, not wanting buildings to be taller than the Peace Tower preventing skyscrapers from having much scale or grandeur but still allowing them to be tall enough to block the tower from many angles? For situations like that the only decent options are to go full DC/Paris midrise so that the honoured building/monument is given a truly prominent position or forget the whole thing.


----------



## isaidso

They don't make any sense in Halifax, Vancouver, or Toronto either. In the first 2 cities the views they're trying to protect were lost 40+ years ago. In Toronto there aren't any views to be protected just the belief that providing shade is a terrible thing to be avoided at all costs. Often the height restrictions seem more geared to making it look like they're doing something/desire to control everything.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Tall buildings don't "provide shade." They're not a public service. They create shadows. There's a big difference between shade and shadow, based on the shape and opacity of vegetation, for example, vs. a tall building.

Height restrictions serve many purposes. You just don't know what they are and/or you don't care because you're fixated on tall buildings and see any restriction on them as stymying them.

98% of your declarative posts--you love to make declarative statements about things you clearly know nothing about, like urban planning--are in defence of tall buildings. Cities for you are mere skylines, discrete objects to obsess over at a distance as markers of "success" or "failure." The city as a complex, multi-faceted place to live _inside of_, what urban planning is about, doesn't seem to register with you at all.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ Tall buildings don't "provide shade." They're not a public service. They create shadows. There's a big difference between shade and shadow, based on the shape and opacity of vegetation, for example, vs. a tall building.
> 
> Height restrictions serve many purposes. You just don't know what they are and/or you don't care because you're fixated on tall buildings and see any restriction on them as stymying them.
> 
> 98% of your declarative posts--you love to make declarative statements about things you clearly know nothing about, like urban planning--are in defence of tall buildings. Cities for you are mere skylines, discrete objects to obsess over at a distance as markers of "success" or "failure." The city as a complex, multi-faceted place to live _inside of_, what urban planning is about, doesn't seem to register with you at all.


You're right that a city is defined by more than a skyline. But in 99% of cases height restrictions are excessive, restrictive, and unnecessary, serving only to appeal to NIMBYs who think their views may be "blocked" or "ruined" by an innocuous building they can easily avoid.

Even in skyscraper-filled Hong Kong where I'm from, no one has ever complained about excessive shadows, blocked views, etc. Most of this time the "ruined view" argument doesn't even make sense, since tall buildings augment and ameliorate the view of a city.


----------



## Elkhanan1

LivinAWestLife said:


> You're right that a city is defined by more than a skyline. But in 99% of cases height restrictions are excessive, restrictive, and unnecessary, serving only to appeal to NIMBYs who think their views may be "blocked" or "ruined" by an innocuous building they can easily avoid.


Got evidence to back your "99%" claim or is it just your belief?


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Elkhanan1 said:


> Got evidence to back your "99%" claim or is it just your belief?


Probably an exaggeration, but it is well over the majority. I understand height limits in an area if it is very historic or culturally important (I would support them for Quebec City, say), but look at the restrictions in suburban areas all over the US and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## isaidso

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ Tall buildings don't "provide shade." They're not a public service. They create shadows.


Whether you call it 'shade' or 'shadow' depends on your preferences. I'm continually shocked that some people (always those who oppose shade/shadow) dictate that there's only one side to this issue. On the rare occasion when they do acknowledge that opinions differ they invariably conclude that only their opinions matter. I know there are entitled arrogant people in the world but it's still shocking when I encounter people like you.

Has it never occurred to you that your *opinion* isn't shared by all Torontonians? I'm hardly alone in preferring the side of the street within indirect sunlight. I suspect you're oblivious or behave like you just. did: insult people who don't share your preferences.



Elkhanan1 said:


> Height restrictions serve many purposes. You just don't know what they are and/or you don't care because you're fixated on tall buildings and see any restriction on them as stymying them.


You've got to be one of the most arrogant, self absorbed, rudest, most condescending forum members on here. I'm in no way fixated on height. For me, quality and architecture trump height every single time. You make massive assumptions about what I think that are completely off base, unwarranted, and plain insulting. 



Elkhanan1 said:


> 98% of your declarative posts--you love to make declarative statements about things you clearly know nothing about, like urban planning--are in defence of tall buildings. Cities for you are mere skylines, discrete objects to obsess over at a distance as markers of "success" or "failure." The city as a complex, multi-faceted place to live _inside of_, what urban planning is about, doesn't seem to register with you at all.


WOW! JUST WOW!


----------



## MelboyPete

wow I'm gobsmacked how amazing some of the lesser known Canadian city skylines featured here. Had no idea Edmonton had such a decent skyline...very nice. I usually just peruse the main 3 Canadian cities, Toronto, Vancouver & Montreal. Canada has some fantastic smaller cities & very photogenic. I'm a Canada fan. One day I'll make the long trip & visit this very large & beautiful country. :cheers:


----------



## Elkhanan1

isaidso said:


> Whether you call it 'shade' or 'shadow' depends on your preferences. I'm continually shocked that some people (always those who oppose shade/shadow) dictate that there's only one side to this issue. On the rare occasion when they do acknowledge that opinions differ they invariably conclude that only their opinions matter. I know there are entitled arrogant people in the world but it's still shocking when I encounter people like you.
> 
> Has it never occurred to you that your *opinion* isn't shared by all Torontonians? I'm hardly alone in preferring the side of the street within indirect sunlight. I suspect you're oblivious or behave like you just. did: insult people who don't share your preferences.


Give me a break. What a transparently fake *ss argument in defence of tall buildings.


----------



## citysquared

Can we please go back to being civil. The stock market has me stressed enough as it is and I'm almost entirely in cash. 

There is a case to be made for shade especially when we have summers with blazing heat in the 30's and also a case for towers positioned so that they allow sunlight in and do not create wind tunnel effects. Given climate change, I think people may start dreading the sun and our cities will be designed to maximize shade like traditional cities in the middle east.

For me one of the strongest cases for tall buildings (aside from their beauty) is healthy densification which spares farmland that we will desperately need closer to population centres in the near future.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> They don't make any sense in Halifax, Vancouver, or Toronto either. In the first 2 cities the views they're trying to protect were lost 40+ years ago. In Toronto there aren't any views to be protected just the belief that providing shade is a terrible thing to be avoided at all costs. Often the height restrictions seem more geared to making it look like they're doing something/desire to control everything.


In Halifax, there are (well, were) two main types of limits, with the official reason for the main overall limit intended to prevent skyscrapers from being seen sticking up over the walls of Citadel Hill by people standing in the courtyard at the summit. As Canada's most visited national historic site I guess they want to preserve the feeling that a visitor may have stepped back into the early 1800s. Halifax also has what's called "view planes" which are viewing corridors through which you can see a bit of the harbour waters from Citadel Hill. These are basically gaps between highrise buildings though which you can in fact still see some water. Things changed a couple of years ago with a new planning regime titled "Halifax by design" in which overall high limits were implemented unrelated to Citadel Hill. They were basically just to keep the downtown from getting too dark, claustrophobic and windy.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Great explanation. Thanks. But, Citadel shmitadel, fanboys don't want to hear why tall buildings can go here and not go there. They just want them everywhere.

Exhibit A: The biggest fanboy of them all already decided that restrictions "don't make any sense in Halifax" without knowing anything about them at all.


----------



## elliot

MelboyPete said:


> wow I'm gobsmacked how amazing some of the lesser known Canadian city skylines featured here. Had no idea Edmonton had such a decent skyline...very nice. I usually just peruse the main 3 Canadian cities, Toronto, Vancouver & Montreal. Canada has some fantastic smaller cities & very photogenic. I'm a Canada fan. One day I'll make the long trip & visit this very large & beautiful country. :cheers:


I think you should check in with Taller before expedia when you plan the trip.

May thro September is the best time for much of your visit. 

Suggestions: land in Toronto in May, do the scraper geek tour (eat the world while there). Back up to Montreal (Quebec City if u have time).

Fly to Van but ferry to Salt Spring.

Or do what u want ;-)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Victoria*









By 
thegreatscaper


----------



## isaidso

*Old Ottawa Photos*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257769552315809792










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251522163561181187


----------



## Yellow Fever

Standing strong - EXPLORED (May 6, 2020) by Joey D, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That white wedge building in front of the CN Tower is interesting. It's a welcome break from the sea of point towers.


----------



## lovecities888

My top 5 favorite Canadian skylines: 1. Toronto 2. Vancouver 3. Calgary 4. Burnaby 5. Edmonton.


----------



## isaidso

Halifax, Nova Scotia


Source


----------



## isaidso

Looking south to Toronto​








Posted by Ottawan, taken by his/her parents


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal

Almost Night by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

May_2020_XT39451 by Dominique Labrosse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown and False Creek by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Urban Perspective by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity

360 Degree Views by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Humber Bay Sunrise by Brady Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Cloud City by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Terabytes of Toronto by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Westend condo skyline













__





8X On The Park | 98m | 35s | Brenhill | GBL Architects


Views from Cambie Bridge yesterday Pics by me: and today:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cowtown

Chinook Arch over Calgary (KBP_1642-Pano) by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Looking southwest to Toronto's CBD and the growing southeast edge of downtown (on the left).










A new gateway to the downtown rises at the northeast edge of downtown.














__





Jasonzed's myDrone Activity of Toronto and Area


Montreal's rail link Please, post it into Ontario Line thread. Shame to Metrolinx for not building something like this in Toronto.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Edmonton

Sunset Azimuth Sweep by Luca Vanzella, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Across the Harbour by Brady Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Full Moon This Morning July 5th 5:24am by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Across the Harbour by Brady Baker, on Flickr


Leslie Spit has some of the best views of Downtown Toronto. I've biked it twice so far this summer.


----------



## Yellow Fever

1177_-_vancouver_downtown_from_city_hall_roof-Edit by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

T Alonzi " Flickr
*Park Lawn Condos*
*Reflections
View of condos from Humber Bay park*


----------



## lovecities888

Toronto and Vancouver are by far the best Canadian skylines.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Full Sunrise pano of Edmonton, Alberta by Keith Moore, on Flickr

Edmonton, Alberta by Keith Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Sky on fire by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Leslie Spit has some of the best views of Downtown Toronto. I've biked it twice so far this summer.


Leslie Spit seems less known for its views than Humber Bay on the other side of town. My favourite is still from the Islands but these unique vantage points are also lovely.


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Leslie Spit seems less known for its views than Humber Bay on the other side of town. My favourite is still from the Islands but these unique vantage points are also lovely.


You're right about Leslie Spit. I'd be surprised if more than 10% of Torontonians have ever been out there. I like the Humber Bay vantage point the best. The lake view is the most famous and iconic but find it often looks off balance. Toronto is still in the process of building developing its waterfront and building integrating the CN Tower into the skyline. You don't get a sense of the skylines depth from the Islands either. 80% of it is hidden behind a wall of buildings. If you're to the east a little where Polson Pier is, you get a better cross section.

I understand why people like the view from the Islands though. It does look great juxtaposed against the lake.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Jericho by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a nice panorama from Leslie Split, cross-posting from the North America skylines thread.

Leslie Spit pano by Kevin McBride, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Unit 1501 1480 Howe Street Vancouver-28 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Edmonton by Michelle Gulka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

come sit with me and we can watch the sun stretch in the sky as our city wakes, ever so slowly into a beautiful day... - R.J.L by rock allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls* (from the New York side)

One evening in August 2020 at Niagara falls after a strong windy storm by Chuanling Lu, on Flickr

One evening in August 2020 at Niagara falls after a strong windy storm by Chuanling Lu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*

Montreal by night by Shawn Si, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax*

Halifax Harbour by Ray Rawding, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary

Colour Clouds over Calgary by Bluesky251, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

IMGP4619 by Michel Payment, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*









Edmonton Skyline by Bryan MacNeill on 500px


----------



## elliot

I said somewhere that there should be a toll for photographers to cross that arch bridge (there are 137,389 identical shots on the internet). Kidding.. glad Edmonton has an exclamation mark.


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton* - A fresher view from a bit further up?

Social Distancing &amp; Cycling by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver

Smokey Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr
Early Morning in False Creek by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saskatoon*









Saskatoon Sunset by Mark Duffy on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Yellow Fever said:


> Hongcouver
> 
> Smokey Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr
> Early Morning in False Creek by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


Is the smoke from the fires in the States? Yesterday's photos from San Francisco were quite eerie and scary!


----------



## redcode

yellow sunset glows over @Yellow Fever's beloved town  

Sunset by Lee Rosenbaum, trên Flickr

and at nightfall









Big City Skyline by Berni Andrew (mindfuelphotography) on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

hkskyline said:


> Is the smoke from the fires in the States? Yesterday's photos from San Francisco were quite eerie and scary!


Yes, it is and today the smoke is even worse, it kind of like fog in the fall.


----------



## redcode

*Montréal*

Không có tiêu đề by Edward Lepine, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

View from Garrison Crossing by Mary Crandall, on Flickr

more than the usual chaos by Mary Crandall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver

2020 - Vancouver - CBD &amp; East False Creek Sunset by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

* Humber Bay’s “Little Miami” (left foreground in the first pic)*. Across the street to the left, 15 buildings (tallest at 70 storeys) are in the planning pipeline.








Link


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO*
Moon Up Sun Down by Jeff Salhany, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Humber Bay*

Humber Bay by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

DJI_0645 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr

DJI_0600 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Hardisty Drive Foliage by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

1W2A0103 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse

isaidso said:


> It has better balance than the much bigger main downtown cluster but could do with some large quality office like TD Centre and Scotia Plaza.


I was actually referring specifically to the building 1 Yorkville rather than the skyline. Somehow I thought i was in the Toronto projects thread. I must have gotten lost. 😆


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> I was actually referring specifically to the building 1 Yorkville rather than the skyline. Somehow I thought i was in the Toronto projects thread. I must have gotten lost. 😆


I'm disappointed with 1 Yorkville. The angled panels look great but they wrecked it by installing cheap fenestration. The building looks much better from a distance.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ottawa*

Skyline ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Crushed by JMacPherson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

World Mental Health Day: The human touch (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

This is a small (220,000 people) but up and coming Canadian metro. I wouldn't be surprised if there were half a million here by 2050. It's the largest city in BC's Okanagan Valley and a very beautiful part of the country.


Kelowna
20201012_152551 by csbvancouver, on Flickr

20201012_142032 by csbvancouver, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Electric Cityscape by Paul McFetridge, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Coquitlam*









A Dark Day by Andrew Anderson on 500px


----------



## elliot

Heading west to Humber Bay and Mississauga in the distance.








Link


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Leslieville by Loops666, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Autumn 2020 by Paula Kirman, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton looks very 'frontier'. It is the most northerly major metro so to be expected.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* along the DVP 

Don Valley: Day to Night by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yorkville (Toronto)
Millwood Overpass Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal
A_Skyline_03_2020_10_18 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CGprsmgnDx_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGpTKgZnM8n/


----------



## isaidso

Ottawa








https://twitter.com/rolandbastphoto


----------



## hkskyline

They picked the right spot to build the Parliament buildings!


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Downtown Edmonton September 2020 by Jason Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Waterfront Panorama by luke.me.up, on Flickr

Oct_2020_XT36319 by labrossephotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax*

Halifax Citadel National Historic Site by Bailey Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> They picked the right spot to build the Parliament buildings!


I was really impressed the first time I went to Ottawa. It truly is a spectacular setting and a fitting perch for the federal government.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Fall in Toronto by Luciana Couto, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary

2020 - BC-AB Road Trip - 86 of - Calgary, Alberta - TELUS SKY by Ted McGrath, on Flickr
2020 - BC-AB Road Trip - 79 of - Calgary, Alberta - Olympic Plaza by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Downtown Edmonton October 2020 by Jason Woodhead, on Flickr

Downtown Edmonton October 2020 by Jason Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Niagara Falls*

Under and Over the Rainbow by Gregory Vozzo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saskatoon*









Autumn Sunset over Saskatoon by Cheryl Lalonde on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Halloween Blue Moonrise 2 by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Surrey skyline ( The far away one ), my city

28) An Hour Flight on Nov 1, 2020 by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

New Westminster

Unit 1207 1185 Quayside Drive New Westminster-Add-33 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1207 1185 Quayside Drive New Westminster-Add-27 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Good to know Seattle has joined the country. Will our Starbucks be cheaper?

The sun’s *aura* (appropriately) setting behind “*Aura*”, on a glorious November evening.








interchange42


----------



## Yellow Fever

Montreal

Montréal - Automne 2020 by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver Fog by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto´s Downtown as seen from Riverdale Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Surrey, my city

IMG_1970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

North Vancouver

Cloudy day by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto by Zak Nuttall, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*









To Live & Die in Sauga by Sasha 'Ranfo' Stefanov on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

DSC05007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC05013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*









YEG Skyline by Dan K on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto Skyline by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## aliali78

toronto


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gatineau:*
Skyline ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Black &amp; Gold skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Corktown Common, Toronto













Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156.35m | 46s | Great Gulf | a—A


Sorry, when you said ominous, that's the first thing that came to my mind 😁 Wouldn't take a lot to change this into the world biggest PACMAN. AoD




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown Burnaby

DSC05166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Best skyline is no doubt Toronto's. But when you combine setting with skyline, I'll take Vancouver.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto Skyline by Alpesh B, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Downtown South, Vancouver










https://www.youtube.com/c/Zepfancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1728 by Konuz Ben Issa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

View towards the city and the mountains by Gabi Cuff, trên Flickr

Vancouver in the morning Fog by Michael Whyte, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary by 5of7, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

2020 Last Sunset by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver
Winter Sun by Los Paseos, on Flickr

Northshore Mountains at dusk, downtown Vancouver by roaming-the-planet, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Halifax













Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 791 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 791- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Victoria
Victoria BC January 1, 2020 by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr
October 10 Victoria BC by JohnnyJayEh, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Bits of Metropolitan Toronto from West to East


Mississauga City Centre









Kipling Station: last stop on the subway








Humber Bay Shores in Etobicoke








Mirvish Village rising








Yorkville: northern tip of downtown








Yorkville close up













Jasonzed's myDrone Activity of Toronto and Area


Merry Christmas Jason, hoping that your stockings are full of drone parts and accessories :D




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Winter Morning Skyline by Don Rawson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

2020 - Vancouver - Night on East False Creek - 2 of 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2020 - Vancouver - Night on East False Creek - 1 of 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamilton*

Hamilton Skyline by AncasterZ, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline from Riverdale Park East by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Sundown at Blatchford Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr

Awesome Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Stampede Park and Calgary Skyline by Rafael Pernia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Granville Island by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, trên Flickr

Granville Island by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Amazing sunrise in Toronto (Ontario-Canada) - Jaime Delgado Photography by Jaime Ricardo Delgado Rosas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga* 









Mississauga at Night (85mm) by Scott Heywood on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

The massive Amazon building is under construction in downtown Vancouver.

Early morning by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gatineau*

Place du Portage, Gatineau by Michel Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Sunset View of Vancouver by Masaru Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Retour a Montréal by Nizega, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Everything looks better with snow by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

2021 - Vancouver - CBD Sunrise by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

🇨🇦 Downtown Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby

Deer Lake by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Looks like a mini Cityplace in the making across the railroad tracks!


A smaller but much nicer version imo.


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Une Marina by Luc Durocher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Skyline by Dwayne Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary Downtown Dusk D.jpg by Jim Fulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Unit 2002 928 Richards Street Vancouver-26 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

DJI_0364 (2) by Dimitri Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Ottawa*
Ottawa River by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Toronto
Downtown Toronto by 75CentralPhotography, on Flickr
DSC_6218 by B Toronto, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Winnipeg
waterfront drive 2021 by Adrian, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Calgary*
Calgary panorama by shaunstreeper, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Edmonton
Downtown from The Lingnan by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Vancouver
Vancouver by Seongi Min, on Flickr *


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton
























https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiYIbMHV...pg&name=medium





Images of Edmonton - Page 272 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 272- Images of Edmonton Edmonton



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver














Vancouver | Burrard Place | 167.63m | 54s | Reliance Properties | IBI Group


Pics by me today. The north side grid only catches the light in early morning now (and not at all in winter).




skyrisecities.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Moon Set Ashbridges Bay by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1188 Wolfe Avenue Vancouver-36 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## SelmaAdam

Visited Aura in Toronto.It was a great experience.I imagined if it had been built as proposed but it is still cool.The original design proposed two towers. The building would have featured a ten-storey podium, with two towers on top. The taller tower would have been (including podium) 60 storeys and 196.5 m tall. The shorter tower (including podium) would have been 20 stories and 74.5 m tall.[5] In February 2012, Toronto city council approved a three-storey increase to 78 floors, meaning that Aura is Canada's tallest residential building.


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton

Victoria Promenade Spring by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

I find Canadian skylines truly amazing. Would have loved to visit one day. 💗 from Australia.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DJI_0001 - DJI_0007-2 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DJI_0041 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Québec City*

Québec vue de Lévis by Richard Sirois, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Nice sunset silhouette.








Aleksei

Bonus fog shot from Humber Bay.








67Cup


----------



## redcode

*Edmonton*

Orange Millwoods Skyline by Jeff Day, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

#24 L&#x27;heure dorée by Ginette Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

T.O.









Lachlan Holmes


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

Brentwood community skyline by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

The city skyline on an overcast day by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

North Vancouver

IMG_4875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Toronto's Southcore with a visit from the Snowbirds (airshow).*








skycandy


----------



## Halidude

Yellow Fever said:


> Halifax, the largest cities of Nova Scotia.
> 
> Halifax, N.S. by Kevin Brine, on Flickr


----------



## Halidude

Halifax is growing rapidly - Just under 450,000 population. Recent changes in city planning will now allow skyscrapers to be built. Historically buildings could not exceed a certain height to preserve the view of harbour from the citadel. They finally realized since the city sits on a peninsula… The only growth for office & residential towers is up!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby
Port of Vancouver by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Surrey BC
13689 104 Avenue Surrey outline-1 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kelowna 
trader's cove peek by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown, Burnaby
Beaver float plane taking off by D70, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

1608 1212 Howe Street Vancouver edit-31 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
1608 1212 Howe Street Vancouver edit-29 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
1608 1212 Howe Street Vancouver edit-33 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
1608 1212 Howe Street Vancouver edit-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
1608 1212 Howe Street Vancouver edit-36 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Yorkville Toronto*













The James at Scrivener Square | 81.65m | 21s | Tricon | Graziani + Corazza


Getting there. Cranes can\'t be to far off and then the cavities can begin to fill.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa*














Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 994 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 994- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------

